# Changes to forum management



## admin (Feb 6, 2012)

My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired masscops.com and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.

Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.

I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on masscops.com.

If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.

-Philip


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HANK! Although Lord Knows I understand busy, and Lord Knows I can't blame you one bit, I feel you've been a very valuable part of this site, which I have NOT been a member of nearly as long. You're insights and humor have been huge and your admin status will be missed. I'm just glad you're not bowing out altogether.

And To the new owners, he's hit the nail on the head about kwflatbed. The guy is terrific and keeps us very up to date on stuff.

Welcome aboard, but please, don't make TOO many changes simply because you'll end up chasing away a LOT of people and that's not good for business. In my several years here I've seen plenty come and go, some willingly, some not so and most of those tossed out the door, or "put on the Ban Bus" deserved it (kw drove that bus for a few years and did such a fine job, the MBTA I believe offered him a job on their Dudley Square route). I would hate to see a flight from here if things became TOO different.

Good Luck.
Kil MILFING vinsky.


----------



## admin (Feb 6, 2012)

If you have suggestions for changes that will make this site better for you I am all ears. Other than that I would not expect much to change for logged in members. 
-Philip


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> Phillip, I hope I'm not out of line by airing admin dirty laundry here. First and foremost, welcome aboard. I have been involved with this forum for almost 12 years in one way, screen name, or another. In it's infancy and adolescent years, the board grew by word of mouth amongst local law enforcement. It was owned and run by a local law enforcement officer. By a cop, FOR cops. Along with the core membership, friends of friends came along. Most were public safety members themselves, friends of theirs, chicks looking to meet people within those professions, and people sympathetic or respectful of cops. firefighters, and medical personnel. Many a time, we would have "meet n greets". A core group of people would assemble and enjoy adult beverages. Tales would be told. Laughs would be had. Some had (very) short or long relationships with each other. Since the site was sold the first time, we've had an exponential influx of members joining from foreign countries. Most post ads and links to websites. 99.999% of them are never visible to the members here because the admins do the right thing. I understand this is a business for you, so please don't take any of this personally. The content is apples and moonrocks compared to what it used to be. Without kwflatbed posting the tremendous amount of news articles he does in a day, this site would have very little activity. That's no disrespect to the membership here. That is relative to what you look at for site activity on your end. Be good to him. He's your lifeline. As for me, the behind the scenes work I do, and I assume others do too, is too much for me. At this point in my busy life, I usually login once a day after work. Ban a bunch of nitwits and spammers. Read the news feeds. The juice isn't worth the squeeze. I wish you and your team success here, and kindly ask you to revoke my admin status. Thank you, and again, best wishes.
> 
> Respectfully, Hank Mutherfuckin' Moody


Thanks for the kudos there are not a lot of us old timers left on MC that spend any time here like the old days.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank You Hank and Kil !!!!
The site has changed over the years both good and bad, I for one would like to see some of the old timers that have left come back, but I don't see that happening.
I have put my time and effort in trying to keep the site active, I will leave it at that.
Best of luck to the new ownership !!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Have to second KW keeping this site active. Lots of local news with links provided and topics relevant to the public safety profession.

Since this was originally owned by a local police officer and created for the "locals" not sure what "improvements" can be made ?

Will be interesting to see what becomes of Masscops.


----------



## admin (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes its things you see on other sites you think would be nice to have here. 
-Philip


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

admin said:


> While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community. -Philip


Philip, (including Terrance & Co)... Welcome. Here at MassCops there is a healthy lack of conventional rationality among natives of this place. We proudly embrace our brand of exceptionalism in a social media world that has increasingly become "Cop versus non-Cop". Most of the spirit we once had here may already be gone, but those who remain (both sworn and civilian members) are loyal patrons of this site, and as Hank Moody stated, having attended local Meet & Greets. My advice to VerticalScope is this... tread gently... and be mindful of how you may want to "grow the community". We still enjoy this lounge. You will do well to impress those of us who already have a well-practiced skepticism, but welcome, and Cheers.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

admin said:


> Sometimes its things you see on other sites you think would be nice to have here.
> -Philip


No. There is nothing on other sites that I'd like to see here. This place is unique and that's why it's wonderful. As others have noted, this site was built by cops for cops which makes it a different animal than any other site I visit. It's something that someone who isn't a cop, kid of a cop, spouse of a cop or friends with a lot of cops will understand. I won't tell you how to run the site, but I will suggest that you try to earn people's trust. Too many changes, or just a few of the wrong ones, will run off the cops, those of us who are spouses and kids of cops, friends of cops and the badge bunnies looking to be the wife of a cop. One thing I will tell you to do is to respect your admins and mods and treat them well. If you don't, you will lose them. I've seen it happen on many other sites.

Hank, thanks for all the hard work you've done. The admins and mods here really are great. It's not an easy job and you guys are awesome at it.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

"While we get to know the landscape of the forum...."
Got any pictures of this Helena chick?
There's a start for you in your quest.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


Yeah, I had something different there originally and decided it was a tad harsh. Should have paid better attention to my edit.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Philip one thing you can do is find Mikey B. from CMPSA and bring him on board as a Mod.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

. . .


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

As a semi active and four year member, I really hope not many changes come to the site.. at least on the back-end admin/member structure. Design wise, I couldn't care less about... but the veteran members are what really make this site for me, especially as an aspiring LEO. The wealth of knowledge, jokes, and contacts here is plentiful and I'd really hate to see you guys and gals fade away.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tuna said:


> Philip one thing you can do is find Mikey B. from CMPSA and bring him on board as a Mod.


LOL Tuna !!!! The new owners will have to do a search on that one.

But I am throwing my hat back in the ring for a job if the members think I am qualified to serve.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I am basically a GOD here...............Just saying


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> I am basically a GOD here...............Just saying


The God of fucking SSPO. I'm surprised you don't have all sorts of little SSPOs running around.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> The God of fucking SSPO. I'm surprised you don't have all sorts of little SSPOs running around.


*PHUK SSPOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Anyone else remember mass-net.org and the uproar when it became masscops, and the clueless few that got confused visiting masscop.com. ya I've been here for a while...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> I am basically a GOD here...............Just saying


Mechanixman? Is that you?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> LOL Tuna !!!! The new owners will have to do a search on that one.
> 
> But I am throwing my hat back in the ring for a job if the members think I am qualified to serve.


Ya got my vote.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Wait wait wait..... none of those Canadian "Code Enforcement" dudes better start showing up !


I know one personally, he's a great guy. Let's not paint them all with the same brush as that one lunatic who used to visit who got hissef a ride on the BAN BUS!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Did VerticalScope.com buy all of Peter's sites ???


----------



## admin (Feb 6, 2012)

VS bought all the outdoor sites from forum foundry. 
-Philip


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

admin said:


> VS bought all the outdoor sites from forum foundry.
> -Philip


Wait! Hold on.........Does that make us all "outsdoorsmen?" (or outdoorspersons)


----------



## admin (Feb 6, 2012)

I will leave it up to you how you decide to self identify.

Since it's gotten quiet around here I'm going to close this thread. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to pm us or if you see any issues please send us a PM and we'll get back to you asap.
-Philip


----------

